# >1000 calorie diets or replacement?



## Rifkah (Jul 25, 2018)

hey has anyone got any experience of very low calorie counts or replacement as an option for diabetics?


----------



## Badger07 (Jul 30, 2018)

Very low calorie diets are not sustainable, you will eventually have to end your diet and what happens then is you return to old habits and related problems. Very low calorie diets do not provide the steady trickle of sugar that diabetics need they will encourage hypos.

A better approach is to try something like a low carb diet that with a little planning can be both enjoyable and successful. The aim should always be to end up with a lifestyle change forever and not a temporary diet.

You could try the following

Time of day is important, our bodies evolved in an environment where you had to catch or find your breakfast and dinner and that's when we should be eating. Research has shown that the best time for breakfast is after 10am  the best time for dinner is around 16.00 or at least no later than 1800.  You will find after a couple of days that you may not need lunch at all and you will not be hungry between meals or before bed. I know some peoples work does not allow these times but do the best you can.

Breakfast should be porridge (or another complex carb, shredded wheat or wholemeal toast) , its filling, very complex carbs and tastes great to most people (Use Stevia for sweetening other sweeteners have an effect on how your digestion works for sugars). No fruit juices, just water, tea or coffee

Dinner should be big piece of lean meat or fish with loads of green leaves, onions,beans and complex carbs. Use celeriac instead of potatoes. You can mash it, boil it, etc like a spud. Use parsnips, carrots or butternut squash for roasting. Don't eat potatoes, white rice, pasta or couscous use alternatives.

Drink a glass of water before each meal.

With a little planning you should be able to find a breakfast you will actually enjoy and a dinner you will look forward to.  Don't think you have to cook every day, use the freezer to save stews and soups. Cook your porridge in the serving dish in the microwave. less pans less washing up less cooking = a way of eating that you will be able to follow for life.

Hope this helps​


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 30, 2018)

This may work for some but as a type 2 diabetic my BGs would spike on the porridge and take most of the day to come down and if I added complex carbs at dinner that would drive my BGs even higher
  Carol


----------



## travellor (Jul 31, 2018)

Ignore the naysayers.
Everyone is different, everyone has their own diet.

VLCD was an excellent method for me.
Google the  Newcastle  diet.


----------



## AdeV (Aug 6, 2018)

travellor said:


> Google the  Newcastle  diet.



Chips in broon sauce with broon ale? 

I also find porridge spikes my blood sugars  but a full English fried/grilled breakfast (no baked beans or hash browns) barely affects them.  The problem for me is I rarely have time to cook a breakfast in the morning, so I've not yet given up the cereal, which does my morning sugars no good at all.


----------



## travellor (Aug 6, 2018)

AdeV said:


> Chips in broon sauce with broon ale?
> 
> I also find porridge spikes my blood sugars  but a full English fried/grilled breakfast (no baked beans or hash browns) barely affects them.  The problem for me is I rarely have time to cook a breakfast in the morning, so I've not yet given up the cereal, which does my morning sugars no good at all.



No point in blowing the entire 1000 calorie diet on a mega high calorie breakfast.
And, if I eat that much, I sure don't lose weight!!

The best option was the meal replacements, reversed my diabetes, and cereal and porridge don't give me spikes anymore.

Win win.


----------



## AdeV (Aug 6, 2018)

Interestingly, I've managed to lose about 10kgs since I was diagnosed in March, without eating significantly less. I just eat differently... Ditching most of the carbs out of my diet has worked wonders on my waistline. A spot of additional exercise helps.

I don't deny the utility of restricted calorie diets as well; I do the 5-2 diet on & off, and it's always good for a kg/week for a few weeks, but damn it's hard to do consistently. Now that I've been moved from the 7th floor of my office to the 2nd floor (which is effectively the 3rd due to a mezzanine level), I'm using the stairs instead of the lift. Started today... ache like hell. By the end of the week I expect to be in agony, but noticably (to the scales, at least) lighter...


----------



## travellor (Aug 7, 2018)

AdeV said:


> Interestingly, I've managed to lose about 10kgs since I was diagnosed in March, without eating significantly less. I just eat differently... Ditching most of the carbs out of my diet has worked wonders on my waistline. A spot of additional exercise helps.
> 
> I don't deny the utility of restricted calorie diets as well; I do the 5-2 diet on & off, and it's always good for a kg/week for a few weeks, but damn it's hard to do consistently. Now that I've been moved from the 7th floor of my office to the 2nd floor (which is effectively the 3rd due to a mezzanine level), I'm using the stairs instead of the lift. Started today... ache like hell. By the end of the week I expect to be in agony, but noticably (to the scales, at least) lighter...



This thread is about 1000 calories or less.
Some people can, some people can't.


----------

